# Greetings from our balcony



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

These little babies are the cutest. Here they are with Dad watching over baby Mikey while tiny little Susan cuddles up under her big brother's wing.

Don't they look happy?

Full story in http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/babies-yay-39465-11.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, thats a wonderful picture, they sure look happy


----------

